# Suggest me a Gaming system



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:1.First purpose is gaming games like Witchcraft 2, Assassin creed 3, Crysis 3 etc. 2. Android and Linux kernel and ROM Compilation.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30-32K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 64bit and ubuntu 12.04 64bit those two will be in different partitions and some other distros in VM.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:Now no hd is required will upgrade later. having 720gb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No , already having benq 2210 eco full hd monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Monitor, Speaker (f & D 520) Keyboard & mouse (logitech bundle, upgrade it later), Hard Disk

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: In September Mid

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: I will build it.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Kannur, kerala. I don't think i will we geting all things in Kannur so will go to Calicut. If somebody is there from Calicut can help me.
      I am also skeptical about purchasing online because Flipkart and others will deliver it 2 hours away from my residence( Banking Branches Sucks)
      so tell me some reasonable options.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: I am thinking to Purchase an ATI 7850 in october so also suggest a good one.(Price not included in budget)
       As I am having a transfereble job so suggest a good and strong cabinet so that it can handle
       and keep safe my pc internal components safe on the go(My old one is almost crushed while coming from Bokaro Steel City to Kannur)
     I am also having a wifi pci card and an internal TV tuner So suggest me motherboard with sufficient PCI slots.
  And tell me a trust or NGO where I Can Donate My old Working PC
      I have sorted these components;-
      intel i5 2500k
      ASUS P8Z77- M motherboard
      others i have not checked.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

this is my suggestion..

cpu: i5-2500K - 13K
mobo: msi z68A-G45 - 8K
ram: corsair value ram 4GB - 1.3K
gfx: hd7770 - 8k
psu: corsair CX500 - 3k

total : - 33.3K

still few things i want to mention
you cabinet should have good air flow for overclocking and intel stock heatsink is not good when overclocking so think of upgrading it too.

cheers!


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

please exclude GFX in this configuration as i have already mentioned i will purchase 
hd7850 next month.


----------



## rahulonmars (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> please exclude GFX in this configuration as i have already mentioned i will purchase
> hd7850 next month.



You can exclude the GFX card and can upgrade to i7.

\m/


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2012)

Intel Core i5 3570KK - 15K
mobo: ASRock Z77 Pro4 - 10K
corsair value ram 4GB 
Corsair CMPSU-650TX -6.5K


its 1K or 2K high , but its best for gaming


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

Please include cabinet as per my requirement mentioned in first post and a cpu cooler.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Please include cabinet as per my requirement mentioned in first post and a cpu cooler.



Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO 

cabinet - Antec DF-35-AP or CM 690


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> please exclude GFX in this configuration as i have already mentioned i will purchase
> hd7850 next month.



sorry some how i missed that...
what about this one...

i5-3570K - 15k / i5 - 2500k - 13K
mobo: asrock z77 extreme 4 - 10.4K / GIGABYTE GA Z68AP D3 - 9.7
ram: corsair value ram 4gb - 1.5K
cooler: cm hyper 212 evo - 2.2K
Corsair 650TXv2 - 6.5K
caby: Nzxt source 210 - 3.1k

total = 38.7 / 36K


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

or 
i5 3570k-14.6k
gigabyte  ga -z77p-d3 -8.3k
corsair hx 650-6k
corsair carbide 400r-4.5k
corsair xms3 4x2gb-2.6k
deepcool iceblade pro-3k
total-34.6k

also @ akky89 i dont think asrock mobos must be recommended 
they usually have capacitor problems+ their rma service in bharat desh (  ) is crap


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> also @ akky89 i dont think asrock mobos must be recommended
> they usually have capacitor problems+ their rma service in bharat desh (  ) is crap



i'll remember that...
just the thing is they give pretty features for the price they ask... and are generally have good price to feature ratio...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

ASRock is good if your budget is somewhat restricted not reaching to the level of Asus and if you are not thinking of overclocking. Like ASRock Extreme6 is a good bargain at 12k price point if you want a feature reach mobo and are not planning to overclock.

I have an extreme6 with me which I've RMAd last week (since one of my friends disturbed the pins in CPU socket and now memory wont get detected) to Digicare here in Pune. They have said that the board is now in their Mumbai office this week... they'll try to change the socket and see if that solves the problem. So far no complaints from my side about their RMA process.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

guys i am confused between i5 2500k and i5 3570k can you please help me out
choosing best one as this system is going to run for next 5-6 years.
i was looking for asus p8 z77m or m pro i am not sure about gigabyte.
what are the pros and cons between them.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

gigabyte mobos are great but if you are one of the unfortunate ones who get a broken mobo then you are in for a ride......
also you should go for the i5 3570k cause it has a higher ipc than the i5 2500k ,supports pcie3 and 1600mhz ram natively


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> guys i am *confused between i5 2500k and i5 3570k *can you please help me out
> choosing best one as this system is going to run for next 5-6 years.
> i was looking for asus p8 z77m or m pro i am not sure about gigabyte.
> what are the pros and cons between them.




Boss... very very debatable doubt you have... it can spark world wars right now... he he he. Price difference would be around 2k max. Basically its same boubt we'll have when deciding between BMW 3 Series 2010 model and BMW 3 Series 2012 model... both are absolutely fantastic. You need to think which one you want new gen or old gen. 

Anyways have a look at this thread -  *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/162158-badass-gaming-pc-80k.html

Here are some coclusions from some reviews. 

Despite the higher-than-expected cost and higher operating temperatures, the Core i5-3570K is a worthy successor to the Core i5-2500K. It's noticeably faster, more power efficient, has a more powerful IGP and combined with a Z77 chipset motherboard, will offer far more features too.
Bit-tech.com review


The Intel Core i5-3570K processor represents a logical replacement for the popular Core i5-2500K that's found a home in many an enthusiast and system integrator system.
Run the Core i5-3570K at stock speeds/voltages and it provides the best bang-for-buck in the £150 space.
hexus.net review


The new Intel Core i5 3570K has everything that made its Core i5 2500K such a winning CPU. Per core performance is the best you can buy.
A great chip, but Core i5 2550K and i5 2500K owners have nothing to worry about.
techradar.com review


Unfortunately, the unusually high temperatures found during overclocking beyond 1.3V is most likely partly caused by this new process. This doesn't pose too much of a concern as a decent CPU air cooler can still handle overclocks within the 1.2-1.3V range with decent results and those who wish to push Ivy Bridge CPUs much further will be experienced extreme overclockers with LN2 cooling. Average performance tuners also don't really need to adjust secondary voltages as much anymore, compared to previous generation CPUs, since the memory controller can handle higher clocks.
hightechlegion review


Bottom line is.... 
1. If you have a 2500K already dont see 3570K as competition but as a worthy succesor and hold on to 2500K till next gen CPUs come. 
2. If you are building a new rig go for 3570K as it is the successor to 2500K.
3. 3570K consumes less power at idle
4. Temperature factors in only in case of overclocking with Higer voltages.
5. If software support gets available in next 6 months it would be really awsome to see a video of say BD quality being ripped for your phone in just a matter of 10 minutes with use of Quicksync.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

so i am finalizing i5 3570k for processor. And i cannot go frequently for RMA and Service center due
to geographical barriers so i want a good mobo with peace of mind.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

asus p8z77m-pro, p8z77v-pro, p8z77v


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 29, 2012)

or even Maximus V Gene... if you are building a gaming rig


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

well you can go with any of the above suggested mobo.
and don't worry mobo don't broke that easily if you are not 
doing something funny with it


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

choose from these four-
ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard vs ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Motherboard vs ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Motherboard vs ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

^^ price will go out of my budget. so i think i should go with
micro ATX form factor whithin 10-11k


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> choose from these four-
> ASUS P8Z77-V Motherboard vs ASUS P8Z77-V PRO Motherboard vs ASRock Fatal1ty Z77 Professional Motherboard vs ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 Motherboard: Compare Motherboards: Flipkart.com



you told me not to recommend ASRock boards and you recommended them....


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^ price will go out of my budget. so i think i should go with
> micro ATX form factor whithin 10-11k



Check p8z77-m pro price with local vendors then..


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

check for asus p8z77-m it can easily be find around 10K
here's an online link...
ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

cheers!


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my wishlist from flipkart it is going beyond 42k
i will check local market but i don't think there will be a difference of 10k.
Please bring it down to max 34k


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

akky89 said:


> you told me not to recommend ASRock boards and you recommended them....



features bro features......

i5 3570k-14.6k
gigabyte  ga -z77p-d3 -8.3k
corsair hx 650-6k
corsair carbide 400r-4.5k
corsair xms3 4x2gb-2.6k
deepcool iceblade pro-3k
total-34.6k


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

again i am confused  should i go for gigabyte full atx mobo
or asus p8z77 m. which is better and vfm???


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

gigabyte one is cheaper and thier feature set is similar so go for the gigabyte


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

^^i am not sure about gigabyte OC capabilities, performance and after sale service as there is a 
thread regarding gigabyte RMA issue.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

then go for asus


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2012)

@ nikku_hot123

Let me clear it for you , I've already suggested the config , Reg proccy : 3rd gen i5 proccy have much OCing capabilities since 22nm still runs hot ! but still in future u can go for water cooler then OC .Always choose latest one . Only 1.7K more than 2500K

As for Motherboard : Asrock has very good build quality , Asus & Gigabyte you may face RMA issues since ASUS belongs to Rashi & gigabyte i dono since now many r facing issues with RMA , either you can go MSI if u have option in the mobo .

Cabinet : corsair carbide 400R gives u better look & Antec DF-35-AP is also same with looks as well as cooling u can put lot of fans


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 29, 2012)

sorry guys for botherng you all @panwala95(sorry bro no need for facepalm as i am investing my hard earned money so no offence)
i think first i should check local prices of the components and then decide with your help. thanks


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

ok no prob
but be advsed  there is usually only a difference of 10-15% between online and market prices 
cheers!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> sorry guys for botherng you all @panwala95(sorry bro no need for facepalm as i am investing my hard earned money so no offence)
> i think first i should check local prices of the components and then decide with your help. thanks



No need to be sorry . Thats y u r in forum .


----------



## Myth (Aug 29, 2012)

If you want items within your budget, take the cheaper items among the options. Cheaper, here does not mean bad in anyway. 
The components you suggested in the first post were quite good. 
Cpu : i5 2500k 
Mobo : asus p8z77m
Psu : corsair gs600
Cabinets : Corsair 400R
Cooler: cm hyper 212 evo

All these along with your gfx card will make a very good combination.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> sorry guys for botherng you all @panwala95(sorry bro no need for facepalm as i am investing my hard earned money so no offence)
> i think first i should check local prices of the components and then decide with your help. thanks



while checking locally...
just don't ask the price cause they usually tends say alot more....
bargain as hard as you can, that way you can get atleast 12-15% off and if your lucky then 20-22% 
mark my word.. 
i purchased a lappie which was around 52k online and showrooms and got it @45K with goodies from local shop 
so best of luck...


----------



## topgear (Aug 30, 2012)

Core i5 2500K @ 12.8k + Cm Hyper 212 Evo @ 2.2k
Asrock Z77 Pro4 @ 8.8k
Corsair 4GB Value Select 1333 Mhz Ram @ 1.2k
Cm GS600 @ 4.8k
CM HAF 912 Advanced @ 6.9k

for 4.5 Ghz OC which can be considered safe for 24-7 usage the Asrock Pro4 is good enough and cre i5 3570k though offers better performance the i5 2500k has better OC capability and less heat generation and while using a gfx card and playing games at high settings there's won't be virtually any performance difference between them - so i5 2500k gets my vote.

Now the cabinet price may look overpriced ( considering OP's budget ) but he said he needs to move a lot and HAF cabinets have very strong build quality and suitable for OP's needs.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 30, 2012)

corsair's cabies are also quite good when it comes to build quality
so you can go for corsair carbide 400r which will cost you 4.8K are good..


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 31, 2012)

Guys i went to market today and felt myself the dumbest person in the it market. I got none of the components. Some shopkeepers were looking at me as i have came from mars. It's a new city for me and the best part of shopping was language it took hours to make them understand my requirements with no output. So guys i am totally relying on online purchase. If somebody is there in Bangalore or calicut can help me coz they are the nearest cities to me(one is three hours and Bangalore is six hours ) so please suggest me online availability of these parts with best price and transit facility.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 31, 2012)

ok you can try smc international (new delhi ) or theitwares (chennai)


----------



## akky89 (Aug 31, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> ok you can try smc international (new delhi ) or theitwares (chennai)



hey don't forget flipkart.com


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 31, 2012)

what about this deal

intel i5 3570k
is dealer  trustworthy??


----------



## jackal_79 (Sep 1, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Guys i went to market today and felt myself the dumbest person in the it market. I got none of the components. Some shopkeepers were looking at me as i have came from mars. It's a new city for me and the best part of shopping was language it took hours to make them understand my requirements with no output. So guys i am totally relying on online purchase. If somebody is there in Bangalore or calicut can help me coz they are the nearest cities to me(one is three hours and Bangalore is six hours ) so please suggest me online availability of these parts with best price and transit facility.


If you are willing to try bangalore, checkout cochin also.Try Positive systems(they have branch in calicut.they give good price usually.) or IMC if you plan to travel to cochin.
Positive systems:Positive Systems contact us
IMC:IMC International Marketing Company :: Location


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 1, 2012)

Go for i5 2500k+Asus mobo and OC it will give you much better results then i7 and dont forget to get a good case like CM 430 or NZXT Source


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> ok you can try smc international (new delhi ) or *theitwares (chennai)*



I think you are talking about theitdepot - theitwares is in Mumbai.

@ OP - don't forget to have a look at delta peripherals and prime abgb.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 1, 2012)

guys is GolchaIT.com is trusted i am getting good deal
for i5 3570k??


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 1, 2012)

dont know about golchha but smc is pretty reliable

dont know about golchha but smc is pretty reliable


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 1, 2012)

i am going to order these components, tell me if there is some suggestion
i5 3570k
corsair 400R
asrock z77 pro 4
PSU - whether gs600 or hx650 for my rig with hd7850??
cm hyper 212


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> i am going to order these components, tell me if there is some suggestion
> i5 3570k
> corsair 400R
> asrock z77 pro 4
> ...



superb , finally u got it . As for mobo if u get Pro4 or extreme4  get it !

congrats for ur purchase



101gamzer said:


> Go for i5 2500k+Asus mobo and OC it will give you much better results then i7 and dont forget to get a good case like CM 430 or NZXT Source



what is this , i never knew i5 2500K OC's only with Asus mobo to get better results ?


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 1, 2012)

I am asking about my psu   requirement???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Sep 1, 2012)

^ my suggestion is HX650 or TX650 !


----------



## topgear (Sep 2, 2012)

get HX650 and manage all those cables neatly


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 3, 2012)

So guys i ordered motherboard and proccy from flipkart.
coz by going through other sites they werre more or less same
, only difference of Rs.100~300. Waiting for the delivery.
Can you give me link to purchase ram as i am confused ????


----------



## topgear (Sep 4, 2012)

get this : ( if you need to order now )
G.Skill Sniper DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSR) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 4, 2012)

topgear said:


> get this : ( if you need to order now )
> G.Skill Sniper DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBSR) | Ram | Flipkart.com



if you have better options i can wait also.
 i think it's height won't be a problem with evo 212 cooler??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 4, 2012)

So guys I purchased almost everything but I am not getting hx650. Plz help


----------



## topgear (Sep 5, 2012)

^^ here you go :
CORSAIR HX Series CMPSU-650HX 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> if you have better options i can wait also.
> i think it's height won't be a problem with evo 212 cooler??



Nope it wont be a problem. Modules like Vengeance will be trouble with Evo. Sniper fits good.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hey guys i am feed up of waiting for the components. It's weird as flipkart is sending them all separately from different warehouses. I have only received mobo and today the shipped proccy and ram will reach by 14th
Is it normal?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 9, 2012)

Ye ye... its normal.. They ship from different warehouses as per the stock. Items which are marked Delivered in 2-4 Business days are readily available in there own warehouses and items which are marked as say Delivered in 6-9 Business days are available with their suppliers/distributors.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 9, 2012)

guys what is the difference between cooler master HAF912 advanced and HAF912 combat?
or should i go with corsair 400R as per my requirements for a strong case.
there is a huge price difference between combat and advanced and so advanced is out of my budget.
so either corsair 400R of HAF 912 Combat??? i am going to order today.

haf912 combat
corsair 400r


----------



## topgear (Sep 10, 2012)

talking about differnce : well combat has one less USB 3.0 port, no e-SATA port, comes with only one 120mm fan but haf advanced comes with 2x 200mm and 1x 120mm fan - the two 2x 200mm fan, one extra usb 3.0 and stat 3.0 ports made the advanced much costlier though the build quality is same for both.

Comparing these three ( features and price ) Corsair Carbide 400R is a much better solution.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 10, 2012)

^^ thanks so going for carbide 400r

Is mdcomputers.in reliable to purchase????
and i think it's kolkata based so anyone from kolkata can help me???


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks guys for your precious suggestions...i got all the stuffs..

Asrock z77 Pro4     -    Flipkart @ 9191/-
intel i5 3570k              Flipkart @15264/-
Gskill sniper 4GB          Flipkart @ 1693/-
CM Hyper 212 Evo       Theitwares@2316/-
Corsair 400R               Flipkart @ 5808/-
Logitech G400 Mouse   Hardwire.in@1499/- 
Corsair HX650             Theitwares @ 7000/-
Total                       42771/-
But i am happy.
I will assemble it today and post pics . I need suggestion for a good mouse pad to 
play games like Batman arkham city, max pyne3, sniper elite and battlefield etc.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 29, 2012)

^
*www.razerzone.com/ap-en/gaming-mouse-pads/razer-goliathus-control-edition/


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 29, 2012)

I just orderd speed edition....


----------



## topgear (Sep 30, 2012)

good .. I'm using it but if you feel the speed is to much   consider changing the DPI setting of the mouse.

anyway, congrats on your purchase.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks... And i also thought that with speed edition i can handle with dpi change.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you so much guys. This is my new build. Please check cable management as I'm not so good in it.


----------



## Myth (Oct 3, 2012)

Congrats on the purchase. Cable management looks good, atleast much better than mine. Quite spacious.
If possible, please put up the individual prices for the components you purchased.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Myth said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Cable management looks good, atleast much better than mine. Quite spacious.
> If possible, please put up the individual prices for the components you purchased.



Thanks. I already mentioned individual prices few posts back.


----------



## Myth (Oct 3, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Thanks. I already mentioned individual prices few posts back.



I am getting old


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^LOL


----------



## rohit32407 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ Don't forget to use Mousefix to eliminate unnecessary mouse acceleration provided by windows. That will also help you with unnaturally high sensitivity.

P.S. Nice and neat looking build. you have done well with it . Also if you ever overclock do let us know how this motherboard performs.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 3, 2012)

^^Thanks for the suggestion.
And now the last thing for my rig is the GPU Please suggest GPU under 15~16k.
can 7850 handle 1080p gaming???


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 3, 2012)

^Yes.
You get 7870 for that price now btw


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2012)

where from ?? I think Op still needs to add ~2k more to get a HD7870.

@ Op - thanks for the cool pics


----------



## havoknation (Oct 4, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> ^Yes.
> You get 7870 for that price now btw



source?




nikku_hot123 said:


> ^^Thanks for the suggestion.
> And now the last thing for my rig is the GPU Please suggest GPU under 15~16k.
> can 7850 handle 1080p gaming???



get sapphire/MSI radeon 7850HD OC version in this price range


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 4, 2012)

> get sapphire/MSI radeon 7850HD OC version in this price range



I am really keen to buy 7870HD. So guys is there any chance that this gpu will come within my range within a month???


----------



## havoknation (Oct 4, 2012)

nikku_hot123 said:


> I am really keen to buy 7870HD. So guys is there any chance that this gpu will come within my range within a month???



Only GOD and Distributors knows this.


----------



## sharang.d (Oct 4, 2012)

Sorry If I misled anyone. I don't have any source but I read it a couple of times on this forum itself. Maybe some one can post the source. 
Last I remember FK selling 7870 OC @ 19k and then a month later local retailers had price cuts..


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 5, 2012)

havoknation said:


> Only GOD and Distributors knows this.



OMG!! So let's see till October end and hope for the best.


----------



## topgear (Oct 6, 2012)

^^ good call .. request any mod to re-open this thread if you need.


----------

